# أحدث صابون سااااائل d: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

*اذا اجتمعت النظافه مع القرف تكون النتيجه

انتاج احدث صاابون سائل*

*اتفرجواااا....*

*






*

























































​
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه​تحـــــــــفه يا بريسكلا 

ميرررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​تحـــــــــفه يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميرررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مان
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
فكرتيني بالعيال كبرت هشرب القهوة من مناخيري يا قليل الادب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسيه يا بريسكلا​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
خلو كتير يا بريسكلا
تشكرات


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههه
جامدة جداا
ميرسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتيني بالعيال كبرت هشرب القهوة من مناخيري يا قليل الادب
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسيه يا بريسكلا​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا روكا
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> خلو كتير يا بريسكلا
> تشكرات



*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى كليمو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههه
> جامدة جداا
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمرة
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## just member (9 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياربى ع الاختراعات


----------



## Rosetta (9 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه

مرسي يا بريسكلا...
​*


----------



## amad_almalk (9 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا بريسكلا


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## rana1981 (9 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه غير شكل


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
جامدا اوى الفكره 
ميرسىىىىىىىى*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياربى ع الاختراعات


 
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك جوجو*
*نورت الموضوع*

​


red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههه​*
> 
> *مرسي يا بريسكلا...*​




*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمرة*


​


amad_almalk قال:


> جميل يا بريسكلا
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* ميرسى عماد*
*ربنا يباركك*






rana1981 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه غير شكل


 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك رنوووووووو*





mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *جامدا اوى الفكره *
> *ميرسىىىىىىىى*


 
*ههههههههههه اجبلك زيها يا مرمر*
*ميرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههه

حلوة يا بريسكلا

شكرا لتعبك..

​


----------



## mickol (9 يونيو 2009)

*بجد توبيك جااامد ههههههههههههههههههميرسى يابريسكلا*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا بريسكلا
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مرمورة
نورتى الموضوع​*




mickol قال:


> *بجد توبيك جااامد ههههههههههههههههههميرسى يابريسكلا*



*هههههههه
ميرسى مايكل 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## مريم12 (13 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*جامد جدا*
*ميررررررررررررسى يا بريكسلا*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## cross of jesus (13 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههه

بجد جامده مووووووووووووت

ميرسى يا بريسكلا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جامد جدا*
> *ميررررررررررررسى يا بريكسلا*​
> *و ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
هههههههههههههه 
*ميرسى لمرورك مريومة*
*نورتى الموضوع*


​


cross of jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*​​
> 
> *بجد جامده مووووووووووووت*​
> *ميرسى يا بريسكلا*​


 

*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر**نورتى الموضوع
*


----------



## tena_tntn (14 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه
شكرا


----------



## ponponayah (14 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس وجعت بطنى بجد حرام عليكى 
ميرسى يا بريسكلا  على وجع البطن​


----------



## osaa39 (14 يونيو 2009)

*تحففففففففففففففففففففة*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> ههههههههههه
> شكرا


 
*ميرسى لمرورك تينااا*
*نورتى الموضوع*


​


ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> بس وجعت بطنى بجد حرام عليكى
> 
> ميرسى يا بريسكلا على وجع البطن​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الف سلامة عليكى يا قمرة*
*نورتى الموضوع*








osaa39 قال:


> *تحففففففففففففففففففففة*


 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كويس ان هى من الناخير مش من حتة تانية هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمورة
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 يوليو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *اذا اجتمعت النظافه مع القرف تكون النتيجه
> 
> انتاج احدث صاابون سائل*
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه تحفه يا بريسكلا وايه الانف العملاقه دى هههههه ربنا يباركك


----------



## المتميزة (26 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههه ميرسي حلوة كتير


----------



## twety (26 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد مقرفه
الله يسامحك يا بنتى

متنسيش فى فرحك بقى هجبلك مناخير هديه بقى
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## zama (26 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

حلوة أوى الفكرة دى  ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 نوفمبر 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه على القرف 
صابون استحاله الواحد يستعمله هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس يا بريسكووووووو​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الصورة مش باينة عندى بس اكيد حلوة

شكرا ليكى بريسكلا​


----------



## jojo_angelic (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ويييييييييي اتضحــــــــــك
           ميرسي ليكي


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## ارووجة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوي 
ميرسي الك


----------

